# physical metallurgy of steels



## أبو الجووج (29 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم،
أقدم لكم اليوم ملفات تحوي ملاحظات مختصرة عن الفيزياء الميتاليرجية للفولاذ!

أدعو لكم بالتوفيق!


----------



## m_a_abbas (30 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا
موضوع جميل


----------



## prof mido (8 فبراير 2007)

مشكور أخي أبوالجووج
وجزاكم الله خيرا
ونريد من هذا المزيد


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (8 فبراير 2007)

prof mido قال:


> مشكور أخي أبوالجووج
> وجزاكم الله خيرا
> ونريد من هذا المزيد



--------------------------------------------------


----------



## Ahmed Gamal3 (9 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## m1a1 (13 مايو 2007)

اكثر من رااااااائع


----------



## الأمير أمير (8 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------

